# Thoughts on this irrigation design?



## irrigationnewbie (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm about ready to purchase all the parts for my irrigation system. Each square on the diagram represents 20x20 ft, to make about 13,000 sqft. I have a static pressure of 80psi, but dynamic of approx 65. 1" galvanized pipe main, but 5/8 meter. 15.5 gal on bucket test from spigot, but limiting myself to 15gal/min based on meter size and the age of the main being 40yrs old.










The portion in the back yard is a slope with 5' elevation

My thoughts are to use pressure regulating, check valve Hunter I20's with mostly short radius nozzles. I considered the PGJ's, but based on warranty, I'm guessing the I20 is much more reliable. All of my sprinkler radius fall between 17-30'.

For valves, I was thinking Weathermatic 21000 to hopefully last a lifetime. Is this complete overkill?

1" T-style 100 mesh filter

Poly pipe except for mains

I already have a Femco 765 PVB in place, but it is below my highest sprinkler heads in the back yard. Do I have to bite the bullet and replace with a reduced pressure backflow preventer?

Does anyone have experience with EZ-Flow fertilization through irrigation?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

So your design irritates shrubs/landscape with standard spray heads? Am I reading that correctly? Possibly consider just running a zone for drip irrigation later, like in the area where you have future landscaping planned.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Why not raise the PVB higher? I think Mightquinn has an ez flow and he did not liked it. It was not consistent enough.


----------

